# Our New Addition



## carlluvscorinne (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm very excited about our new Outback! We bought it in early December, and have finally opened it up and started to clean, and fill it. Our first trip with it is May 1st (not including the one we will have in our driveway in April







). It is huge compared to our old trailer, we had a 1980 Banner that was 17ft. I don't know how we fit us, our 2 kids (and DD usually brought a friend) and a dog in it. 
DH even did 4 or 5 mods to the Outback already, thanks to this site, it's been very helpful. Here are the pics I took as soon as we opened it up last week. Sorry that the pics are so big, still trying to figure this site out.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats on the new to you outback!! I have looked and looked and cannot find anything better for the $$ than the 21rs/210rs!! If I wanted a bigger unit the 26rks would be my choice. Enjoy!!!


----------



## carlluvscorinne (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks! Yes the 21rs was just perfect for us, we wanted something that could fit into our driveway, but was big enough for our family. We were actually going to buy a hybrid before we found out about the rear slideouts. I have a feeling we are going to enjoy this much more than we would a hybrid.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

carlluvscorinne said:


> Thanks! Yes the 21rs was just perfect for us, we wanted something that could fit into our driveway, but was big enough for our family. We were actually going to buy a hybrid before we found out about the rear slideouts. I have a feeling we are going to enjoy this much more than we would a hybrid.


Yes, if you buy a hybrid, imo you have just bought a pop up that is permanently popped up!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sweet!!!!

Congrats on getting some time to get it home and start planning your Sprig/Summer trips! What are your mods?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations and Welcome to the group!
You are going to love your 21rs. We absolutely love ours. We also thought it was HUGE when we first bought ours. We came from a tent trailer that only had 2 double beds. Can't believe we squished into it with for of us and a golden retriever at the time. 
It is funny how we were looking at hybrids before we were introduced to the Outbacks. Plan on keeping our outback forever, we just love it!
Nice Pictures!
Happy Camping


----------



## carlluvscorinne (Nov 8, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sweet!!!!
> 
> Congrats on getting some time to get it home and start planning your Sprig/Summer trips! What are your mods?


Thanks everyone!

Here are our mods so far.
Battery mod








Propane mod 








Drawer mod








Closet mod (although it isn't really a mod, but we found these and fixed them up, so they would fit in there.








Bed Slideout Rail mod


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats in the 21RS
Mods look greats also









Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Good job on the mods!

Here are a couple of others that my DW and I have done to our 21RS that you might want to consider:

Make the step into a shoe storage bin...



















Change the tip out clothes hamper into a swing door...










Install a Turbo-Maxx fan at the kitchen ceiling vent...










That'll keep y'all busy for awhile!









Dan


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your 21rs ! enjoy !

shoe bin was an excellent Idea !


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Congratulations on the new Outback! It's a great layout. You're gonna have great times in it!

Cj45


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats on the 21RS!! Thanks for sharing your mod pics!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Looooookin' gooooood!

Mark


----------

